# BOB



## wittdog (Nov 1, 2008)

Good luck Diva at the BOB


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Nov 1, 2008)

Here are partial results from yesterday's Invitational:

Chicken
1. Quau 
2. Bubbachuck's BBQ
3. Big Papa's Country Kitchen
4. Barbeque Crew
5. Lady Pitmasters

Ribs
1. The BBQ Effect
2. Taste-Liss Cookers
3. Swamp Boys
4. We B Smokin Too
5. Quau

Pork 
1. Bub-Ba-Q
2. Jack's Old South BBQ
3. Big Papa's Country Kitchen
4. Music City Pig Pals
5. Space Coast Pit Crew
6. Merry Oaks Barbeque
7. Fat Angel BBQ
8. Mount Dora Bar-B-Que Co
9. Swamp Boys

Brisket
1. Fat Angel BBQ
2. Grills Gone Wild
3. Music City Pigs Pals
4. Bubbachuck's BBQ
5. Mount Dora Bar-B-Que Co

Whole Hog
1. Big Daddy Q
2. Magnificent Redeye Smokers
3. Oink Cackle and Moo Too
4. Cameron Cookers
5. Merry Oaks Barbeque

Overall
1. Big Papa's Country Kitchen
2. Music City Pig Pals
3. Swamp Boys
4. Mount Dora Bar-B-Que
5. Big Daddy Q
6. Jacks Old South BBQ
7. Bub-Ba-Q
8. The BBQ Effect
9. Merry Oaks Barbeque
10. Space Coast Pit Crew


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 1, 2008)

Smokin on the Square VII OPEN 

CHICKEN

Mount Dora Bar-B-Que Co. 
Nuttin Better Grillin Team 
Quau 
Team Top Chick 
Barbeque Crew 
Bubbachuck’s BBQ 
Pitts & Spitts/Grills Gone Wild 
Big Papa’s Country Kitchen 
Pit Bull Cookers 
Jack’s Old South


RIBS

Swamp Boys 
Jack’s Old South BBQ 
Pop’s Blazin Smokers 
Los Cerdos Locos 
Music City Pig Pals 
Diva Q 
Huffer Hawgs 
We B Smokin’ 
Team Top Chick 
Off the Sauce Cookers 


PORK

Music City Pig Pals 
Swamp Boys 
Mount Dora Bar-B-Que Co. 
Bethel Smokers 
Jack’s Old South BBQ 
Space Coast Pit Crew 
Bub-Ba-Q 
Diva Q 
Big Dawg BBQ Team 
Taste-Liss Cookers 


BRISKET

The Purple Turtle Catering Co. 
Music City Pig Pals 
Swamp Boys 
Bubbachuck’s BBQ 
Team Top Chick 
Quau 
Bub-Ba-Q 
Taste-Liss Cookers 
Mount Dora Bar-B-Que Co. 
Jus-Fer-Fun Cooking Crew


WHOLE HOG

The Purple Turtle Catering Co. 
Merry Oaks Barbeque 
Oink, Cackle and Moo Too 
Big Jim Lazy Q 
Big Daddy Q 
Chuckwagon 
Cameron Cookers 
Fire House Smokers 


GRAND CHAMPION
Swamp Boys

RESERVE GRAND
Music City Pig Pals

OVERALL
3. Jack’s Old South
4. Mount Dora Bar-B-Que Co.
5. The Purple Turtle Catering Co.
6. Team Top Chick 
7. Bubbachuck’s BBQ
8. Taste-Liss Cookers
9. Bub-Ba-Q
10. Off the Sauce Cookers


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, way to go Danielle!  Congratulations on the 2 calls in Ribs and Pork!

We're all proud of you!


----------



## Aaron1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Great job Danielle and crew  .
Aaron


----------



## wittdog (Nov 2, 2008)

Great Job


----------



## Unity (Nov 2, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Wow, way to go Danielle!  Congratulations on the 2 calls in Ribs and Pork!
> 
> We're all proud of you!


+1

--John


----------



## Griff (Nov 2, 2008)

That woman has been on roll this year. Way to go Diva.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Awesome job!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrations to the Diva-Q team.

I found out this weekend that they celebrate Halloween differently in Canada from how we celebrate it in the US.

The kids go around to different cook sites (homes?) and they give out the candy.  Thanks little Diva!

Danielle, you and your team are always welcome on FBA Row!

BOB


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 2, 2008)

BIG HUGE HUGS to all on the FBA row. 
Since this year was Lexi's first time missing hallowe'en we decided to change things up abit. She wanted to hand out candy so we walked to just about every single site and gave it away ourselves - it was fun for sure!

I gotta say though 3 comps in 8 days has taken its toll on us we are wiped OUT. 

The comp in Douglas was such a challenge for us. So different from what we are used to. It was a great experience to try to do it. But seriously that turn in box is the size of a suitcase 

We just got off the highway and are at some best Western near the West Virginia? Penn border.

We need sleep then onto the last 9 hours or so of driving..... CANT wait to get home and see the kids (they have been spoilt rotten by their Grandparents!!) and sleep in our own beds !!!!!!

Thank you so much to all of you for the wonderful emails and congratulations. This has been an INCREDIBLE 2 weeks for us. I am so glad our oldest daughter came with us and got to experience it all. Just terrific. !!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 3, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> BIG HUGE HUGS to all on the FBA row.
> Since this year was Lexi's first time missing hallowe'en we decided to change things up abit. She wanted to hand out candy so we walked to just about every single site and gave it away ourselves - it was fun for sure!
> 
> I gotta say though 3 comps in 8 days has taken its toll on us we are wiped OUT.
> ...


Would you guy's do it again? Yea, you would.    Great job!


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice to meet you , Diva, and Vlad!!! Hope to see to guys down the road a bit ........and please, leave Vlad alone when he's cleaning up !!! me and him had everything in the right direction  with the tent till you showed up
 
Here's some pics

http://picasaweb.google.com/slabadabaqu ... tival2008#

http://s137.photobucket.com/albums/q226 ... =slideshow


----------

